# Loading The Bats



## LoadedBats (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been on IM for a little over a year or so now.  So i've decided to keep a Journal on here.  I check in here pretty often, but I wouldn't say I am a regular poster, as you can see by the measly 100 posts I have.  Anyhow, I'll give you some info about me, and what my goals are for this training block coming up.

I am 25 yrs old. Male, with few years training under my belt.  Now of course not all of those were intelligent, consistent, training by any means.  But every little bit helps.  I am 5'10" - 11" tall, weighing in at 225 - 230lbs. right now.  I'm not sure of my body fat levels, but my abs are still visible, So I suppose thats in the ball park of 12-18 %.  

The goals of this training cycle are to improve my overhead press and my pull-up strength.  Here's my split: 4 weeks on, 1 week deload, Repeat. for a total of 12 weeks on with 3 off.

Monday - Upper
Tuesday - Lower
Wed. - off
Thursday - Upper
Friday - Lower
Sat & Sun - off, with recreation & some cardio occasionally

I'll give you Monday and Tuesday's work outs here in the next post.

Feel free to stop in and say hello, offer advice, or whatever.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 14, 2007)

*2/12/07*

My workout's are over my lunch break at work.  So I have to keep them pretty short and sweet.  I tend to pair antagonist exercises in a superset fashion to help speed it up. A1 & A2 are performed in a superset fashion back to back, as are B1 & B2, and so on.  The rest intervals on my goal strength movements are 60 - 90 seconds.  All others are 60 sec. between supersets.

Upper: 

dynamic warm-up

A1 - Pull ups - BW - 8X3
A2 - BB OH press - 135lbs - 8x3

B1 - spider rows/lever rows - 100 - 4x8
B2 - Bench Press - 205 - 4x8

C1 - Incline Hammer curls - 30's - 4x8
C2 - Decline DB tricep ext. - 25's - 4x10

Face Pulls - 80 - 3x10

thats it.  All exercises were completed for the desired set and rep ranges.  I'll bump the weight next workout.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 14, 2007)

*2/13/07*

Lower: 60sec. RI between supersets

dynamic warm-up

A1 - Full/Olympic Squats - 225 - 4x8
A2 - Lying Leg Curls - 90 - 4x8

B1 - Rev Hypers - 50 - 4x8
B2 - Calve Raises - 170 - 4x12

Abs - crunches - 3x10
leg raises - 2x12

pretty cake.  As much as I wanna bump the weights up considerably, I'm doing this very gradually.  Rev Hypers really hammer my posterior chain....and they make it tough as hell to breath while doing them..... now i know why the one in my gym has dust on it.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 16, 2007)

*2-15-07*

Upper: R.I. - 60 seconds between supersets

my warm-up's look like this:
OH Press           
bar x 5
65 x 3
95 x 3                  
115 x1
125 x 1

I don't really warm up for pull-ups - I'll do 1 to 2 reps with different grips.  Then I use my working weights.

A1 - Pull ups - BW - 5x5
A2 - BB OH press - 135lbs - 5x5

B1 - Bent-over rows - 135 - 4x8
B2 - DB Incline Press - 75's - 4x8

upright rows with rope attachment- 100 - 4x10


All exercises were completed, little tougher, for the desired set and rep ranges. I'll bump the weight next workout.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Loading the bats? Just wondering what made you name your journal that? Do you play ball?


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 16, 2007)

Ha....I was waiting for someone to ask that one.  The name LoadedBats was from a softball team a friend of mine played on, he would constantly wear this shirt that had the name and this picture of a drunken Bat (the animal) on the front holding a baseball bat.  I don't know why but I got such a kick out of it....so the name stuck with me.  

This story couldn't get much lamer.....I played ball in high school, but my main sport was football.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 16, 2007)

*2-16-07*

Lower: 

dynamic warm-up

A1 - Full/Olympic Squats - 235 - 4x8
A2 - RDL's- 185- 4x8
60-90 sec. R.I.

B1 - Sit-ups on Incline Board- 10lb DB - 4x12
B2 - Calve Raises - 190 - 4x12
60 sec. R.I.

Notes:
 - super-setting squats with Rdl's is a treat. 
 - 10 people where in the weight area of the gym
 - 5 were friends doing bench presses and making phone calls
 - the other 5 were old
 - I don't use "smilies"
 - "smilies" are gay


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah I definitly dont superset those 2. But if a person can more power to you.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 16, 2007)

I try to superset to cut down on time.  I'm thinking that next week, i'll just superset calve raises with squats, and Rdl's with abs so it's not quite as taxing.....or maybe i'll just man up and keep it the same, we'll see.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Well if your doing lower 2 times a week why not just squat one day and deadlift the next lower session?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2007)

Supersetting Squats and Deads  ??

Sounds tough........but more power to you


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah.  Well Rdl's, but yeah still a dead.  I like to squat twice a week, i may alternate front squats with back squats instead of back squating twice.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Why not put the deads as your first lift once a week and squats as your first the other time. Then kinda even out the times your quads get hit first instead of hammies.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 17, 2007)

I just might give that a try DD, thanks.  

2-17-07

Off day - woke up, ate breakfast at 9AM.  

At 11am - Cardio
Jumped rope - 5 rounds of 100 skips.

I love jumping rope, tough, but quick and effective.  Unfortunately I have got into a bad habit of not doing it regularly and it shows.  MY goal is to do 3 minute 'rounds' and try to do 5 to 10 rounds depending on time and so forth.  Right now, i don't have a timer, so i just count the skips.  100 skips is no where near 3 minutes, but i'm gonna just increase the skips for now, till i get a timer.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 19, 2007)

*2-19-07*

Upper: 

warm-up

A1 - Pull ups (pronated, slightly wider than shoulders)- BW - 8X3
A2 - BB OH press - 140lbs - 8x3

B1 - chest supported rows - 120 - 3x8
B2 - Bench Press - 215 - 3x8

C1 - Face Pulls - 90 - 3x10
C2 - SHRUGS - 135 - 3X10

Couple Notes:
I was doing supinated grip pull-ups (technically chin-ups) last week, pretty much for the same reason most people do them instead of pronated.....they're easier.  One thing I really am trying to work on, is touching my chest to the bar rather than just getting my chin above the bar.......not so easy....and so far i'm still stuck on the latter.  

chest supported rows are awesome.  I don't give a fuck what conventional/functionalist people claim.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 20, 2007)

*2-20-07*

Lower: 60sec. RI between supersets

dynamic warm-up

A1 - Full/Olympic Squats - 245 - 4x8
A2 - Lying Leg Curls - 100 - 4x8
90 sec. R.I.

B1 - Leg Raises - 4x12
B2 - Calve Raises - 190 - 4x12
60 sec. R.I.

Rev. Hypers - 60 - 4x8

Hopefully this evening I can get a jump rope session in when I get home.  If anyone here does Rev. Hypers, I'm gonna go ahead and bet most of you don't do these AFTER ab work......holy hell....not doing that again.   

I should have put my past best lifts at the beginning or this Journal, but I'll post em here.

Bench Press - 330 lbs. (never was much of a presser)
Squat - 405 (Fairly narrow stance, olympic style with a belt and spotter)
Deadlift - 455 for a set of 3 (I never maxed out on these) 

These were all done around the same time, i was 21 working a 2nd shift position at a college, with access to a free gym 24-7, and got free dinner during everyshift.  I worked from 2 pm - 12am, went home, slept 9 hours every night, worked out at noon on training days before i went to work and ate like crazy.  I weighed about 230 (a little more than now).  

I then started classes while working full-time when i was 22, so it drastically cut back on working-out (priorities folks).  I wound up hitting the weights maybe once or twice a week at best.  Then got my new job when I was 24, which sent me on training all the time during the 1st year, so this past few months I actually have gotten onto a regular schedule since I am pretty caught up with work shit.

The only reason I told this story is so some people don't wonder and say, "you squated/benched/deadlifted X pounds and are only using X pounds for working sets? Bullshit!!"  and so on.  okie dokie, back to work.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 24, 2007)

*2-22-07*

Upper: 

warm-up

A1 - Pull ups (pronated, slightly wider than shoulders)- BW - 5x5
A2 - BB OH press - 135 - 5x5

B1 - Incline DB Press - 65's - 4x8
B2 - Seated Rows - 140 - 4x10

C1 - scaption Raises - 15's


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 24, 2007)

*2-24-07*

Lower: 

dynamic warm-up

A1 - Full/Olympic Squats - 255 - 4x6
A2 - RDL's- 205 - 4x6
90 sec. R.I.

B1 - Leg Raises/reverse crunches - 4x12
B2 - Calve Raises - 200 - 4x12
60 sec. R.I.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 27, 2007)

*2-26-07*

Upper: 

warm-ups

A1 - Neutral Grip Pull ups - BW - 5x6
60 sec.
A2 - Single Arm OH DB press - 50lb - 5x6
60 sec.


B1 - Bench Press - 205 - 3x6
60 sec.
B2 - Chest supported - 140 - 3x8
60 sec.

C1 - Face Pulls - 100 - 3x10


Single Arm OH DB press is a new addition - I'm going to use this on monday's, to help strengthen and prehab my shoulder, Thursday's i'll use BB overhead Press.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 27, 2007)

*2-27-07*

Lower:

dynamic warm-up

A1 - Full/Olympic Squats - 265 - 5x5
60 sec.
A2 - Lying Leg Curls - 100 - 4x10
60 sec.

B1 - Rev. Hypers - 60 - 4x10
60 sec.
B2 - Calve Raises - 230 - 4x12
60 sec.

abs

Friday/Saturday's Lower will be:

A1 - Deadlift - 5x5
60 sec.
A2 - Front Squat - 4x10 (light)
60 sec.

B1 - Calve Raises - 4x12
30 sec.
B2 - Leg Raises - 4x15
30 sec.


----------



## LoadedBats (Mar 22, 2007)

*3/19/07*

Upper:

A1 - Bench Press - 225 - 4x6
60 sec. R.I.
A2 - Pull-Ups - BW - 4x6
60 sec. R.I.

B1 - OH Barbell Press - 105 - 4x10
60 sec. R.I.
B2 - One arm DB row - 60's - 4x10
60 sec. R.I.

Face Pulls - 80 - 4x10


----------



## LoadedBats (Mar 22, 2007)

*3/20/07*

Lower:

dynamic warm-up

A1 - Front Squats - 210 - 4x6
60 sec.
A2 - Lying Leg Curls - 100 - 4x10
60 sec.

B1 - Rev. Hypers - 60 - 4x10
60 sec.
B2 - Calve Raises - 230 - 4x12
60 sec.


----------



## LoadedBats (Mar 23, 2007)

*3/22/07*

Upper:

A1 - BB Behind the Neck Press - 95 - 4x6
60 sec. R.I.
A2 - Wide Grip Pulldowns to chest - 150 - 4x10
60 sec. R.I.

B1 - Chest Supported Rows (3 sec. hold@retraction) - 3 Plates - 4x6
60 sec. R.I.
B2 - Incline DB Press - 60's - 4x10
60 sec. R.I.

Scaption Raises - 15's - 4x10


----------



## LoadedBats (Mar 25, 2007)

*3-24-07*

Lower:

dynamic warm-up

Deadlifts - 305 - 4x6
90-120 sec. R.I.
Back Squats (light)  185 - 4x10
90-120 sec. R.I.

Standing Calve Raises - 240 - 4x12
60 sec.


----------



## LoadedBats (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, I forgot about this journal, been a while since I posted training in here.  I haven't quit training, i've been using a conjugate training method which i like.  I tried Mark Rippetoe's Starting strength Routine for about 2 and half months, but got bored to death. 

It's a solid program, very back to basics, and i liked it.  But I got a case of training A.D.D lately so I went back to an upper/lower conjugate style.

anyhow, Here's what i did monday and tuesday.

Monday:  RE Upper

Incline Press - 185 - 3X12,10,10
Overhand chins - BW - did sets till my total reps were 40
face-pulls - 100 - 3 sets of 12
Standing OH BB press - 115 - 3x10 (easy)
BB shrugs - 225 - 3x12
Skullcrushers - 65?? - 3 sets of 20

Note:  My right elbow gives me problems from an old injury.  Whenever i do any direct extension for triceps i sometimes get a sharp pain, so i really lightened the load and am just trying to get a feel and do these with high reps to help rehab them.  


Tuesday - RE lowerbody

Back Squats (normal Olympic stance) - 235 - 3x10 (done with a 2 second pause at the bottom)
Leg Curls - 135 - 3x10
Straight back Good Mornings (wide stance) - 115 - 3x12 
Calve raises
ab work

Note:  trying to get used to good mornings again.  I'm going to work on getting strong at these.  115 seemed light.


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

great to see you made it back. w/o's look good, from earlier this year. 
elbow pain is such a downer. i have that also when i try to do skull crushers or over head extensions.  
where is your weight sitting at know. do u do much cardio, besides the jump rope?


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking at your numbers, it looks like you've made lots of progress since February..


----------



## LoadedBats (Sep 28, 2007)

Today is ME upper day:

Barbell Flat bench press (medium grip) - pushupsx5,135x5,185x5,205x3,225x3,245x3,265x3,275x3,295x3 
Flat DB press - 70's - 3 sets to failure
Barbell Rows - 155 - 4x10,10,10,8 (pause at the top)
Rear delt machine - 90 - 4x12
dB shrugs 
db curls 

Notes:
 - I don't work up to a 'true Max'.  I typically workup to a maximum triple on ME days.  

- I have found that i like the rear delt machine better than rear delt flies with dumbells, it just seems like they work the back and posterior delts better for me.  
- I'm not sure what i did with the db shrugs or curls.  I prefer the barbell over DBs for shrugs.  I tend to go lighter with DB's and do pretty high reps (like 20's) because it seems like the only way i get anything out of these.
- I hate the gym i train at.


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

nice work on the bench. that would probably blow my shoulders out.
do u have a different gym around that u can go to.
and r u a steelers or an eagles fan?


----------



## LoadedBats (Sep 28, 2007)

the other half said:


> great to see you made it back. w/o's look good, from earlier this year.
> elbow pain is such a downer. i have that also when i try to do skull crushers or over head extensions.
> where is your weight sitting at know. do u do much cardio, besides the jump rope?



Thanks, Other Half !  I had about 3 weeks off prior to this week.  So i'm a little behind where i should be.  

The elbow has given me grief for years...I've been stupid in the past and loaded up the weight and just pushed through it, but this time around i'm gonna take it easy on it.

My weight is typically between 220 - 235.  I can kinda see my abs still, so i'm not too porked up.  I carry a lot of muscle on my thighs....right now it seems to be the all show no go look, where they look very muscular, but i can't squat much more than 365 right now.  

As far as cardio, it's kinda done whenever i can fit it in, i'll throw in boring steady state cardio (incline treadmill walk for 30 - 45 minutes) one day, and then do jump roping on another...sometimes i'll do some short sprint intervals.   one thing i never do is go jogging for miles on end.  I hate it, plus it feel it beats up joints a little too much.


----------



## LoadedBats (Sep 28, 2007)

katt said:


> Looking at your numbers, it looks like you've made lots of progress since February..



Thanks Katt, the goals are to really blow up the big 3.


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

so you must have some pretty good legs if you are still squating that.
they are my genetically challenged part of my body. i havent done a max on my squats for,,,, oh, i never have. but my best is 275 for a set of 6, that was a while back, after a night of good eating.


----------



## LoadedBats (Sep 28, 2007)

the other half said:


> nice work on the bench. that would probably blow my shoulders out.
> do u have a different gym around that u can go to.
> and r u a steelers or an eagles fan?



Yeah I could pay for a membership elsewhere.  But this one is a college campus gym that's free for me because i do some work there....it lacks some things, and it's full of kids, but it's free.

And i am 100% Eagles!!!  (though we're 1-2)


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

i'm 100 % steelers, baby. although i have only been to pa once and that was for a steelers and raider game back in 2002. i grew up in the northwest and we only had denver and the seahawks came later. but i was young and jumped on the steeler band wagon, and have liked them ever since. our next door neighbor grew up in philly, eagles fan also.

free gym, that would be nice for the pocket book, but i understand if you dont like it, it makes it a little hard to go.


----------



## LoadedBats (Sep 29, 2007)

the other half said:


> so you must have some pretty good legs if you are still squating that.
> they are my genetically challenged part of my body. i havent done a max on my squats for,,,, oh, i never have. but my best is 275 for a set of 6, that was a while back, after a night of good eating.




Yeah they tend to maintain even if i lay off them for a while.  I could probably get away with training them once a week, and still keep or even add size to them, but my goals are more strength related, so i like to train them twice a week get stronger.  

275 for 6 isn't bad man, keep at it.  my best was 405 for a single a few years back, just a belt and a spotter, and it went up pretty easy. I didn't really have a solid program back then, so this time around i'm sure i'll be able to shatter that.  My main focus for the first couple months though is getting the dead strength up before i focus on squats. 

I used to cheer for 2 teams every week in football.  Eagles, and anyone playing Pittsburgh, HA.  But i've grown not to hate them as much anymore, considering we never play each other except for preseason, and i have Hines Ward on my Fantasy Football team.


----------



## LoadedBats (Sep 29, 2007)

*9-29-07*

ME - Lower

Deadlifts (conventional from the floor) - did several warm up sets, and worked up to 375x1.
Single leg split squats - 30lbs Db's - 3x10
Straight back wide stance good mornings - 120 - 3x10
Standing calve raises - 3x15
hanging leg raises - 3x10

Notes:  
- In regards to ME work, I'm going to work up to single's only on Deads.  Squats and Presses will be 3's or 5's.

- Single leg split squats, or Bulgarian split squats (or whatever you feel like calling them) fucking suck.  I'm going to rename this exercise Cocksuckers.  I need to do these though, i haven't done a lot of unilateral work, so i might as well give it a go....even though i look and feel like a complete tool doing them.


----------



## the other half (Oct 1, 2007)

boy did pa stink up the nfl yesterday or what?


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah no kidding......Philly is so inconsistant and injured,  Pitt had to play it's old coaching staff.  Penn State got beat by Illinois for christ sakes..... (Not that it matters to me, being Buckeye fan)  

Pa had a bad weekend for sure.


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice workout LB!  Looking good!   

Oh btw,,, you should have been routing for the *Raiders *- that's my team!

Silver & Black baby!  Yeah!


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout LB!  Looking good!
> 
> Oh btw,,, you should have been routing for the *Raiders *- that's my team!
> 
> Silver & Black baby!  Yeah!



Thanks Katt!  Raiders huh?  hmmm, I think I'll stick with the Birds!

I've been fighting a cold since saturday, so I took sunday and monday off to rest up and get better.  Feeling good now, so I'm gonna go in tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## the other half (Oct 2, 2007)

two days off, wether it is just days off or to get rid of sickness, it always feels good.  just one more week and we will get our biggest rest of the year.
10 days of elk hunting, thats not a work out. ha.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 3, 2007)

the other half said:


> two days off, wether it is just days off or to get rid of sickness, it always feels good.  just one more week and we will get our biggest rest of the year.
> 10 days of elk hunting, thats not a work out. ha.



Wow, nice!  Where are you guys going?  I've only hunted white tail here in PA, my brother in law has hunted elk before i believe in illinois or iowa.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 3, 2007)

*10-2-07*

RE - Upper Body

Inline BB press - warm-ups, then 185 - 3x10 (2 second pause on the chest for the 1st set)
Lat-pulldowns - 160 - 4x8
face pulls - 80 - 4x10
standing BB Overhead press - 115 - 3x10
DB & BB shrugs - ??? - 3 or 4x15
tricep presses - 75 - 3x15

Notes:
 - I got a little lazy and skipped chin-ups for lat-pulls... hey i had a cold, just trying to not over do it....don't judge.
 - for the millionth time i did shrugs and fucked up something in my neck/shoulder region again....today my neck is stiff and hurts when i turn my head to the right, the pain is in my middle/upper back.  I  need to just loose the ego, lighten the load up, use Dumbbells, and do sets of 20+ reps nice and slow.....i got a case of the low IQ last night and grabbed heavy ass dumbbells and pumped away until a sharp pain occured.....moron.
 - I love face pulls.


----------



## the other half (Oct 3, 2007)

LoadedBats said:


> Wow, nice!  Where are you guys going?  I've only hunted white tail here in PA, my brother in law has hunted elk before i believe in illinois or iowa.



i have hunted elk in montana, i used to live there, now we just hunt in idaho,
but we get tags for elk, deer, mountian lion, and bear.


----------



## the other half (Oct 3, 2007)

when ever i did heavy shrugs i would  get a cramp underneath my shoulder blades, and it sucks the wind out me every time. i havent had that happen for a couple of years now thank god.  i never have had it happen in my neck.

not a bad w/o for a sick person, hope you get past that soon.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> i have hunted elk in montana, i used to live there, now we just hunt in idaho,
> but we get tags for elk, deer, mountian lion, and bear.



Thats awesome!  I'm going to schedule a hunt sometime in the future possibly in Alaska with my brother-in-law and a few friends.  His family had a cabin there on the Kenai peninsula that they sold, but he's welcome to come stay if he wants to by the guy who bought it off of them.  So that may happen someday.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 4, 2007)

*10-3-07*

RE - Lower body

Back squats - warm-ups, then 255 - 3x8 
Leg curls - 140 - 3x12,10,10
Normal Stance, Straight back Good Mornings - 120 - 3x10, 135x8
Ab shit

Notes:  
 - Squats were good, always deep, held a 1-2 second pause in the hole for the 1st 2 sets.
 - I like Good Mornings, I'm getting used to these and 135 seemed pretty easy, so i think i can bump the work sets up to 135-155 for next week.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 4, 2007)

Notes about diet:  
 - I find writing about dieting shit to be boring.  but i might as well post some info.
 - I've been doing the Anabolic diet for 2 weeks....so monday - friday i'm taking in 30grams of carbs (which all come from spinach and broccoli and some negligible sources), about 250-300gram of fat, 200-225grams of protein.  Saturday and sunday I load up on carbs and cut the fats and protein down big-time.  If you want to know more about the diet and principles, theories and all that shit behind it, just google "Anabolic Diet".

 - I chose this diet because I have no problem eating strict through the week, but come weekends it's always harder to stay on track and stay consistant.  Not to mention i get bored after 4 or 5 days of strict eating, so here i get the best of both worlds.....strict, consistant eating through the week, and a nice carb-up binge on the weekend....and i gotta say...i LOVE it.....come friday i'm ready to change it up and saturday morning is a field day of carbs!! not to mention the freaking carb bloat come sunday, monday and even tuesday is great!!

 - monday - friday
Breakfast is typically 4-5 eggs with 5 strips of uncured natural bacon, sometimes beef sausage, and a big helping of spincach salad or broccoli, with 1-2 tbsp. of Olive Oil, 3 fish oil caps.

Mid morning snack - 2 scoops protein powder mixed with 5-6 tbsp. of Heavy Whipping Cream.

Lunch is anything from steak, beef sausage, tuna mixed with olive oil & vinigar, chicken prepared some way, large spinach salad with Olive Oil & vinegar, 3 fish oil caps.

Mid afternoon snack - 2 scoops protein powder mixed with 5-6 tbsp. of Heavy Whipping Cream.

Dinner is something like lunch, typically steak and a LOT of Broccoli.  3 fish oil caps.

Evening Snack is 2 tbsp. of natural peanut butter, piece of natural cheese.

Weekends - Lots of carbs, minimal proteins and fats.  some clean, some not so clean.


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

nice workout, i havent done goodmornings forever. probably should incorporate them someday.  diet looks interesting, i  have never tried that one, but then agian i really havent tried any of them and stayed comitted to it. is that diet for maintianing, gaining or lossing?


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> nice workout, i havent done goodmornings forever. probably should incorporate them someday.  diet looks interesting, i  have never tried that one, but then agian i really havent tried any of them and stayed comitted to it. is that diet for maintianing, gaining or lossing?



You can use it for whatever goal you choose really.  For example, i'm taking in about 3500 calories per day through the week, the weekend is probably something like.....4500 or so.  I'm probably a little shy of maintenance, so depending on whether i loose some fat and keep strength, or lose a little strength, i'll probably up the calories a tad.  My goal is to trim up a little and get stronger (pretty much everybody's goal somewhat)

If i was going for a strict fat loss goal, then i'd keep the weekends pretty clean, and probably make saturday a very high carb day, sunday a moderate day, and then back to low days thru the week.

If it's going to be a weight gain plan, i'd probable eat 4000 - 4500 calories a day thru the week, and keep saturdays and sundays very high in carbs, and not as strict as a maintainence or fat loss period.

Depending on how i feel and the progress i see, I may change things a little.  What i would do different maybe is , keep the carbs low on monday, tuesday thrusday and friday, just like they are, and make wednesday and saturdays high carb days, with sunday being a moderate day.  I don't know quite yet, i'm just playing around with this to see how my body reacts.

All i know for sure, is that when i eat a standerd type diet, 40% carbs, 30" protein 30% fats, I follow it strict for a few weeks, and then hate it.  Eating super strict, 6 meals a day 7 days a week gets old....some weekends ya just don't feel like waking up early to eat oatmeal and egg whites, and the same type shit you eat every day of the week.....plus some weekends you have things you need to do, places to go, and you can't eat the way your "supposed to" (unless your super anal and spend every waking minute preparing meals...which is not me).  

That's why i like carb cycling, you cut some stuff for a few days, but get a chance to load up on them later....i don't know....just seems like you change things up so it doesn't get as stale.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah the dieting does get old... I know this morning I put my whey in my oatmeal, as always, took a bite and said "yuk"..  It took alot of water this morning to get it down.. 

Sometimes I just want the bacon, eggs, and hashbrowns.....


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

i have to rely on rtd shakes at work, just because i cant walk away from my work to go and eat my meals, someday i will become anal(like katt) and be really strict  on a diet. that will probably be starting in january.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> i have to rely on rtd shakes at work, just because i cant walk away from my work to go and eat my meals, someday i will become anal(like katt) and be really strict  on a diet. that will probably be starting in january.



That's exactly what i have to do at work as well, I can't take 15 minutes to sit and eat a whole food meal.  It would be nice, and I would prefer it, but it's not reality.  The nice thing about this diet is the fat makes me feel fuller longer, mixing my protein with whipping cream takes a while to digest, so i definately don't feel as hungry as before.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 15, 2007)

*10-13-07*

Was in Atlanta, GA for work stuff last week.  Hotel didn't have much of a gym, so i basically made do with push-ups and sit-ups, and swam around the pool one day.  Ate like crap because.....that's all they provide during these trips.  Tried to keep it as clean as possible.  Wasn't too hateful.

Anyhow, Saturday:

RE - Upper Body

Incline Barbell Press - warm-ups, 185 - 3x10
close grip pulldowns - 150 - 4x10
face pulls - 75 - 4x10
standing DB militaries - 40's - 3x10
Rope Press downs - ?? - 4x12
Incline DB curls - 35's - 4x10,10,8,8

Notes:  Felt sluggish after having the week off and spending all day friday traveling.  Didn't get in until saturday morning at 1:00 AM.  Didn't really bust my ass too hard, all the weights seemed pretty easy so that's good.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 16, 2007)

*10-15-07*

ME - Upper Body

- Close Grip Bench Press - pushupsx8,135x5,155x5,185x5,205x3,225x3,235x3,245x3,255x2,265x1,275x1
- Flat DB press Neutral Grip - 70's - 2x10
- One arm DB rows - 70's?? - 4x10
- Rear Delt machine - 85? - 3x10
- Tate Presses - 30's - 4x12

Notes:
- i switched up my main ME exercise.
- for CG bench i have my index finger about an inch outside the smooth part, elbows tucked in, bringing the bar down to my upper abs almost.
- The DB's in my gym are those rubber coated "Troy" brand.  The numbers for the weight are actually stickers on the end of the DB and they come off, so no two dumbells are alike....it's a bitch trying to find two of the same. 
- I wanted to try Tate presses.  Different, not sure if i like them, doesn't seem like a huge range of motion, but they didn't hurt my elbow, so i might stick with these.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 18, 2007)

*10-18-07*

ME - Lower

Deadlifts (conv. from the floor) - 135x6,185x5,225x5,245x5,275x5,295x4,315x3,335x1,365x1,(put a belt on here)385x1,405x1, (took off belt, put on straps) 315x6, 225x10
Front Squats - 135x6,155x5,185x5,205x5,225x3x5
Good Mornings - 115x3x8
Sit-ups on the sit-up bench - 15lb DB - 3x10 (hahahaha)

Notes:
- I was so shot in the ass by the time i got to good mornings and sit-ups.
- Went for a short jog afterwards, I also did this after monday's workout....I've kinda let my conditioning go in the shitter here lately, so I've been going for a jog after my workouts.  I usually go to the track and run just inside on the grass (i like my joints).  I basically ran a lap on monday, last night i ran 2 laps, and i'll slowly increase this as i go, so i don't burn myself out.  The only real goal here is to get in better overall condition, maybe run a mile or 2 on mondays and fridays. or alternate a sprint/jump rope session one day, and running on the other.
- I absolutely love Front Squats.  I just seem to hit a groove with them so much better than back squats.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's a pic of my wheels.  Not exactly big, but not exactly birdlegs.

View attachment 24431


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2007)

Those are some nice looking wheels!

Which isn't that surprising considering your last workout.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Those are some nice looking wheels!
> 
> Which isn't that surprising considering your last workout.



Thanks man!  I hope to pack some more size on them with some consistent front squatting.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2007)

LoadedBats said:


> Thanks man!  I hope to pack some more size on them with some consistent front squatting.



I did the 5x5 program, which involves Squatting three times a week, and my legs grew visibly.  Especially my calves.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 19, 2007)

I've contemplated that program about 10 times.......and every time I contemplate myself out of doing it.  After checking out Stewart's journal and hearing how much he hated it, I kinda gave up considering it....

...or maybe i'm just a big puss.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2007)

It's certainly not for everyone.  The problem with stew is that he's so far along in his training.  At that level, it's hard to add 2% to your lifts each and every week.  And some people just throw up too much.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 19, 2007)

hey man, just looking through your journal, and your strength has come a long way! you're moving some good weight in here


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 19, 2007)

True, and a good point!  I have done Mark Rippetoe's Starting strength routine for about 3 months.....not as hard as Bill Starr's 5x5, but a nice simple effective program to say the least.  The only problem is after 3 months, i got bored.  *Really bored*.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 19, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> hey man, just looking through your journal, and your strength has come a long way! you're moving some good weight in here



Thanks Scarface!


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 19, 2007)

*10-19-07*

RE - Upper Body

Incline Barbell Press - 190 - 4x8,8,8,5 - RI - 90sec
Neutral grip chin-ups - BW - several sets of 4 - RI - 60 sec.
Face Pulls - 80 - 4x12 - RI - 30-45sec.
Standing OH DB press - 50's - 3x10, did a few drop sets after the last set and just pumped em out 
Arm crap

Notes:
- I haven't been tracking Rest Intervals, so i'm gonna try to keep them to 90 seconds on RE - upper body days.  ME days are as long as i need on my main lifts....and probably 90 - 120 sec. on accessory stuff.
- I may start doing cluster sets for wide-grip over hand chin-ups, I'm pretty weak at them, and I need to start focusing on these a bit more.
- In case anyone reads this, I tend to tweak things as i go with my programs.  But the basic template is an upper/lower conjugate split.  But unlike the traditional conjugate/westside style, I rarely do any dynamic effort stuff.  It's almost always Repeated Effort training with reps in the 8-15 range.
If anyone thinks i should change some stuff up, feel free to make suggestions!


----------



## the other half (Oct 22, 2007)

hey loaded, great looking mass on those legs. good looking numbers on the last your last couple of w/o's. i need to find something also that will help put some mass on my legs and my calves i dont even worry about any more. i just wear long socks and pad them.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 22, 2007)

the other half said:


> hey loaded, great looking mass on those legs. good looking numbers on the last your last couple of w/o's. i need to find something also that will help put some mass on my legs and my calves i dont even worry about any more. i just wear long socks and pad them.



Thanks Other Half, glad to see you back!!  How was the hunt? 

As far as thigh mass, I prefer front squats....but that's only because I like them and can do them well.

and as far as calves....yeah......I feel like your either dealt a good pair from birth or your not.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 23, 2007)

*10-22-07*

ME - Upper

Close/Medium Grip Bench - worked up over several sets to 275x3, 225x8, 135x12
Dips - BW - 3x10,8,8
Bent Over 1 arm DB rows - 70's - 4x8
Rear Delt Machine - 85 - 4x12
One arm DB Shrugs - 65's - 4x15

Notes:

- CLose grips felt good, decided to do a drop set after the triple.
- felt like doing dips instead of flat DB press this week.
- trying to get a good feel for 1 arm DB rows, I used to always do chest supported DB or T-bar rows.  I wanted to get back to doing these again.


----------



## the other half (Oct 23, 2007)

well hunting turned into more of a "taking my rifle for a long walk everyday".
but was all good. have good memories as always.

good work on the cgb. we need to start putting those into our w/os
did you get a pretty good pump in the tris on that w/o?


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 23, 2007)

the other half said:


> well hunting turned into more of a "taking my rifle for a long walk everyday". *Thats funny as hell.*
> but was all good. have good memories as always.
> 
> 
> ...




My tri's don't tend to get real pumped up doing heavy compounds like CG presses and Dips, but they do if i lighten the load and do higher volume with shorter rest periods.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 24, 2007)

*10-24-07*

ME - Lower

Front Squats -  worked up to 225x2x5, 245x2x3, 275x2x1
Rack Pulls (3-4" off the floor) - worked up to 415x1 (no belt)

Supersetted these two back and forth.
A1 - Good Mornings - 115 - 3x12,12,10 
A2 - Calve Raises - ??? - 3x15

Notes:
- this workout took to fucking long.  I rested a while between sets on the front squats and rack pulls.  Maybe that's what I need though.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 29, 2007)

*10-26-07*

RE - Upper

Incline DB Press (neutral grip) - 70's - 4x8
Widegrip overhand Chins - BW - 8x3
Seated Rope Rows - 105?? - 4x12
Standing Behind the neck BB press - 3x10
Tricep/Bicep crap - 4-5 x 8-12 each

Notes:
- DB presses felt good
- Chins were pretty easy, I actually paused at the top and did a very slow negative on the last reps of each set
- Seated rows with a rope to my middle abs.  Different, but I really liked these!  These seem to nail my whole back.
- ok, I know Behind the Neck Barbell presses are a big "no no" to some people.  However, if your shoulders are healthy (which mine are) then there should be NO problem doing these.  Charles Poliquin and Ian King (2 very respected strength coaches) believe these to be a very effective movement and I have to agree.  I've always liked them, and never have any problems doing them.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 30, 2007)

*10-29-07*

ME - Upper

Close/Medium Grip Bench - worked up to 275x2x2, drop sets 225x6, 185x8
Flat DB Press - 70's - 2x10,8
One arm DB row - 70's - 3x10,10,11
rear delt machine - 90 - 4x10-12
some shrug stuff

Notes:
- I think the weekend caught up with me.  I was in Penn State watching my Ohio State Buckeyes wipe the field with old Joe's Nittany Kittens.  Had a blast, I love State College.  Beautiful place, awesome football environment, even though the fans were booing me all day, I still love Happy Valley.


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 1, 2007)

*10-31-07*

ME - Lower

Deadlifts from the floor - worked up to 415x1
Good Mornings - 115-2x12, 135x10
Back Squats - 135x10,185x10,225x2x8

Notes:
- Not sure if I should do back squats AFTER heavy deads and good mornings.  But I got tired pretty quick, so I need to work on my overall work capacity.


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 5, 2007)

*11-2-07*

RE - Upper

Incline BB Press - 135x5, 155x5, 185x12, 205x10, 225x2x6
RI - 90 sec
Chins - 24 total reps, several sets of 3 and 4 (i weigh about 230 right now)
RI - 60 sec
Seated Rope Rows - 130 - 3x12 
RI - 90 sec
Behind the Neck Presses - 95 - 3x10
RI - 90 sec
shrugs - 135x2x15, 155x2x15
RI - 90 sec
Arm Crap


----------



## the other half (Nov 5, 2007)

glad to see that someone is still going to the gym.  great job on the w/o's.
hopefully i can get serious about it agian after november


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 6, 2007)

the other half said:


> glad to see that someone is still going to the gym.  great job on the w/o's.
> hopefully i can get serious about it agian after november



haha, I'm trying.  I had to skip yesterday unfortunately.  I went to Philly on sunday night for the Ass beating we got from Dallas...

Had great seats though.  Nice win last night by the way, at least somebody's season looks hopeful!


----------



## the other half (Nov 6, 2007)

well if you take away the points off of turn overs it is a 10 to 7 game.
but we will take the win. especially since it is a divisional game.

hey we just go back from the gym. it felt really good, we did a whole body w/o with just one set per body part for reps of 10.  went pretty lite on most of it but i will still feel it tomorrow.

isnt it fun going to college and pro games. thats the down side of living in north idaho. the closest teams are denver and seattle, and you have to make  it a 2 day trip.


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 7, 2007)

the other half said:


> well if you take away the points off of turn overs it is a 10 to 7 game.
> but we will take the win. especially since it is a divisional game.
> 
> *Exactly, a win is a win!!*
> ...


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice workout you got there..    Aren't behind the neck presses hard on the rotar cuff's though??  That's what I thought.

I love football also... but not to watch it so much on TV,, I love to go to the *real* games...


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout you got there..    Aren't behind the neck presses hard on the rotar cuff's though??  That's what I thought.
> 
> *Thanks Katt!  Behind the Neck Presses are harder on people who have shoulder imbalances (i.e. Internally Rotated)  If your shoulders are healthy and your external rotators are strong, behind the neck presses are fine.  I know a lot of people still advise against them, but many top lifters have used them with great success, Ed Coan and Ted Arcidi are 2 that come to mind right off the bat.  If they hurt, don't do em, if they don't hurt, give em a shot!*
> 
> I love football also... but not to watch it so much on TV,, I love to go to the *real* games...   *I prefer Live games too, nothing like football atmosphere!!  But on the same hand, I can spend 12 hours on saturday's watching college ball on TV.*


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 8, 2007)

*11-7-07*

ME - lower/upper

Since I skipped Monday due to other obligations, I kinda made up for it last night.  I tried a different gym since the College gym I've been using is terribly crowded at 5:30 - 6:00pm when I train (wrestling team, track team, lacrosse team....all using the shit I use).  So I gave the Local Y a shot....not real impressed with that either.....maybe it's time I open my own gym?

Back Squat - worked up to 345X1 (Belt only, pretty easy)
CG Bench Press - worked up to 245X3X4 
DB rows - 70X3X12
Seated Rope Rows - 130ish - 3x12,10,10
Fat V-bar pressdowns - 4x10-12

Notes:
- Considering I havn't done back squats consistently I was pretty happy with it.  I think I could have done this for 2 or 3 reps,  or with a bit more weight using a pair of knee wraps and a spotter, but I figured to just stop there and not risk anything.
- Wrist was bugging me while pressing, decided not to go higher and just do some sets.
- Seated rope rows are awesome.
- I purchased a Fat (2"thick handles) V-bar tricep bar attachment......and absolutely love it.  No elbow pain....it felt good doing these, so they will stay forever.  When I open my own gym (someday......ahh dreams)  I think I will have nothing but Thick Bars.....I havn't gotten to use one for pressing in ages and I miss it.....they feel so much better on shoulder's and elbows.


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

great workout 
i know that we dont have any fat bars(well we have bars with fat people in them, but not the same) in our gym. 
so do those help as far as pain from tendenitis, or what?

when you open your gym let us know and we will come and get a workout in, and then go watch a steelers game.  great excuse for a vacation if you ask me.


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 9, 2007)

the other half said:


> great workout
> i know that we dont have any fat bars(well we have bars with fat people in them, but not the same) in our gym.
> so do those help as far as pain from tendenitis, or what?
> 
> ...


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 12, 2007)

*11-9-07*

RE - Upper

Incline Barbell Press - worked up to 225x3x6
Wide grip Chin-ups - BW - 5x5
CG Pulldowns - ??? - 3x12
DB Rear Delt Flies - 15's - 3x12 (went a little too light)
OH DB press - 55's - 3x10
Shrugs - 155x2x15, 185x2x12
Fun arm crap


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 13, 2007)

*11-12-07*

ME - Upper

MG/CG Floor Press - worked up to 275x2
Flat DB press - 75's - 3x12 - 60 sec RI
One arm DB rows - 75's 3x12 - 60 sec RI
Face Pulls - ?? - 4x12 - 60 sec RI
CG Pull downs - ?? - 3x12 60 sec RI

Notes:
 - Floor Presses felt solid.
 - since I cut my RI down to 60 for all the accessory stuff the weight's pretty much have stayed the same until my work capacity get's better and i can bump them up.
 - So I worked out with my home equipment, which I never get to use. It's being stored at my Mother-In-Laws because there's no room at my townhouse.  Since she lives out of town, it doesn't give me enough time to run out to her house to workout after work, so I use the local gyms for time convenience until I buy a house and can put my equipment there.


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

nice workout, do you have a pretty good set up of weights.
i could never workout at home, as long as there is a fridge, couch, tv, and computer, i would never use them.

good luck on finding a house.


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 15, 2007)

the other half said:


> nice workout, do you have a pretty good set up of weights.
> 
> *Thanks man, I have the essentials, a power rack with a chinup bar and overhead cable pulley on the back, bench, lots of iron, adjustable dumbbells, couple barbells (trap bar, standerd olympic, curl bar, FAT BAR!!), various attachments for the cable....a leg curl bench.......that's about it.*
> 
> ...


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 15, 2007)

*11-14-07*

Lower 

Back Squats - barx8, 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 275x2x5 , 315x2x3, 225x10
Rack Pulls - worked up to 275x5x5
Leg curls - ??? - 3x12

Notes:

- Not much time tonight, so I made it work, I need to bet back to training abs harder......and maybe those things attached to my lower legs......kalfs??


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Nov 15, 2007)

Impressive workouts! Keep up the good work!


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 16, 2007)

Sweet_Dell said:


> Impressive workouts! Keep up the good work!



Thanks Dell!!


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

ya know, most the guys I know have a problem with the calf area..  but I gotta tell ya, your back squats are pretty impressive!  

Don't ignore the calf workout, even if you don't like it, it's gotta be done!


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 21, 2007)

katt said:


> ya know, most the guys I know have a problem with the calf area..  but I gotta tell ya, your back squats are pretty impressive!
> 
> *Thanks Katt, give me a good year of solid training to get those up to par.  The circuit training you and Otherhalf have been doing is impressive!!  That will burn off the body fat like no other!!!  I might have to try if for a month or 2 after the holidays.*
> 
> ...


----------



## LoadedBats (Dec 3, 2007)

i havn't posted lately because I unfortunately contracted pneumonia....and have been down for going on 2 weeks here....this sucks, I never get sick, and so far, I've been sick twice in the past 6 months.  Hopefully I'll be able to shake this by Wednesday and get back at it...right now I've just been resting and trying to get over it.  I'll update in here once I'm back on my feet.


----------



## LoadedBats (Dec 7, 2007)

*12/6/07*

Back from the dead.....a complete 2 week layoff due to pneumonia...not happy about it.  Eitherway, I have to ease back into it a little so I don't fuck up my body's recovery.  Still on prescription Anti-biotics and a prescription inhaler for my lungs, so training #'s are gonna be shitty light.  Got weighed at the Doc's office.....220.

anyhow....

Light Push

Back squat - 205 - 2x12 - pause at the bottom
incline bench - 155 - 2x12 
DB L - Laterals - 25's 2x12
Rope Pressdowns - ?? - 2x12
pec deck (for shits and giggles) - ??? - 1x12


Thats' it.......Might switch up the program a little, and do a conjugate Push/Pull.....whatever.


----------



## LoadedBats (Dec 10, 2007)

*12/7/07*

Light - Pull - RI-60-90 sec.

RDL's - 185 - 2x12
WG Lat pulls - 145 - 2x12
Ham curls - ?? - 2x12
Rope Rows - 135 - 2x12
CG pulldowns - 155-2x12
Rear Delt Machine - 100 - 2x12
Bicep crap - 4x12


gay.


----------



## LoadedBats (Dec 12, 2007)

*12/11/07*

Push Heavy

Bench Press - worked up to 225x3x5
Standing Military Press - 135x3x5
Front Squat - worked up to 205x3x5
some ab work

Next time i'll put squats first...not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## LoadedBats (Dec 13, 2007)

*Pull - Heavy*

Deads -  worked up to 315x5x3
Pull-ups - BW(220ish) 5x5 (pull until my shoulders/chest touch handles, drop to a dead hang, no swing)
Pendlay Rows - 165x5x6 (bar is dead on the floor between each rep, no bounce)

RI - 3min.

Notes:  

Everything seemed pretty easy, still easing back into things.  The Pull ups are with a neutral grip, about 15" apart.  When it comes to heavy pulling (like chins), I like a neutral grip because it's easier on the elbows and shoulders.

I switched the DB rows for Pendlay Rows.....no particular reason, just felt like getting done sooner.


----------



## LoadedBats (Dec 16, 2007)

12-14-07 Push Light

Back Squats - worked up to 215 - 2x12
Incline Dumbell Press - 60's - 2x failure (12-15)
DB L-lateral raises - 25's - 2x failure (12-15)
Close Grip Presses - 135 -2x15
Fat bar pressdowns ?? - 2x12


12-15-07  Pull Light

Good Mornings - 135 - 3x10
Lat Pulls - ?? - 2x failure (12-15)
Rope Rows - 140 - 2x failure (12-15)
Leg Curls - 150 - 2x failure (12-15)
Rear Delt Machine - 120 - 2x failure (12-15)
Bicep crap - 4 x 12-15


----------



## LoadedBats (Dec 18, 2007)

*Heavy Push - 12-17-07*

Back Squats
135x5
185x5
225x3
245x3
275x5x3 (easy....paused in the hole for each rep)
315x3
405 - 30 sec. static hold
495 x 2 -15 sec. static holds

Bench Press - medium grip, elbows tucked
135x5
155x5
185x5
205x3
225x3
245x3x3
Shoulders started to hurt a little
155x2x10 with a wider grip, felt better.

Standing Militaries
95x8
135x3x5 
shoulders not quite right
DB's 35's 2x10


Might need to switch up some things.


----------



## LoadedBats (Dec 20, 2007)

*Pull Heavy*

Rack Pulls - Bar is set 3-4" below knee
135x5
185x5
225x3
275x3
315x3
315x3
315x3 - on the last rep my form slipped a little and I pulled my lowerback on the left side a tad.  I always keep my weight on my heels, but on the last rep, the weights were moving easy, and I guess I got eager, didn't set up correctly and my weight shifted forward on my toes more.  I iced it down last night, and it doesn't hurt much today, so it's not biggie.

close neutral grip pull ups - BW - 3x5
rope rows (had to swap out the bent overs because of my back) - 135 - 3x15

Im a little pissed at myself for the fuck up.  I probably should reevaluate how I've organized this push pull thing.....monday I did some heavier (for me) triples on back squats, then wednesday I'm doing heavier (again, for me) rack pulls.....maybe a little too much load on my lower back...who knows...

So.......I'm torn between either going back to a conjugate program aimed at powerlifting (similar to westside, but my gym lacks a lot of the equipment).....or doing a push/pull/legs bodybuilding split for a few weeks (4-6) to get some hypertrophy and give the heavy stuff a short break.  

If anyone gets bored and reads this journal, feel free to share your thoughts, I'm always open to suggestions.


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 10, 2008)

*Past Training*

Havn't posted training in a while, but i have been training.  After yanking something in my back, and having some rotator cuff pain, I decided to drop this conjugate stuff for a few weeks, and do an old fashion linear periodization for 8 weeks......I'm into week 3 right now.  Kinda ripped this one from Ed Coan's book.  basically, I take percentages of the big 3 and start with lighter intesity, higher volume and work towards higher intestity, lower volume over the weeks.

*weeks - sets x reps*
1 - 2x12
2 - 2x10
3 - 2x8
4 - 2x6
5 - 2x5
6 - 2x4
7 - 2x3
8 - 2x2
9 - Attempt Max

Anyhow, program is simple and i like it.  I know everybody does Westside for powerlifting, but I'm not a seasoned Veteran, and plenty of successful powerlifters used this prior to there westside training.  So if it was good enough for them, it's good enough for me.  And Ed Coan is awesome, so I don't mind using his methods.

*Monday - Squat day*

Back Squats - Periodized sets x reps

Singe Leg Press - 3x8-12
Leg Curls - 3x8-12
Bent Rows - 3x8-12
Close grip Pulldowns - 3x8-12
Abs & Calves - 3x15-20

I threw 2 upper back movements in on this day because I feel like my upper back is a weak area.

*Wednesday - Bench Day*

Bench Press - Periodized sets x reps

Inline Barbell or DB - 2x8-12
DB Military Press - 3x8-12
DB Laterals - 3x8-12
Tricep Movements - 3x6x8

*Friday - Deadlift Day*

Deadlifts - Periodized sets x reps

Good Mornings - 3x8-12
Lat pulls/Chin-ups - 3x8-12
Seated Rows - 3x8-12
Rear Delt Flys - 3x10-15
Bicep Movements - 3x8-12

Saturday - Light Bench & prehab shit

Close grip press - 3 sets of 8-12 reps
DB Laterals - 3x8-12
Scaption Raises - 3x10-15
External Rotation Exercises - 3x15
Tricep Movements - 3x15


so thats it.....i'll post the last couple workouts


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 10, 2008)

*Past couple sessions*

Last Friday was Deadlift day week 2

Deadlifts - Conventional from the floor - 285 - 2 sets x 10 reps
Good Mornings - 135 - 2x10
Wide Grip lat Pulls - ?? - 4x12,10,10,9
Seated Rows - ?? - 3x12,12,15
Rear Delt Machine - 120 - 3x12-15
Hammer Curls - 40's - 3x8

Monday:

Back Squats - 235 - 2x10
Single Leg Press - ??? - 3x12
Seated Leg Curls - 150 - 3x12
Bent Over Rows - 135 - 4x10
Close Grip Pulldowns - 150 - 3x12,12,15
Captain Chairs - 3x15


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 10, 2008)

The Max Singles that I'm basing this periodization on are:

Deadlift - 435 (Belt & Chalk)
Squat - 365 (Belt)
Bench - 305 (Raw)

These were the max's I hit with in the month of December, so yeah....I need to really bring up.....all 3.  My weight is a fairly lean 220.  By Fairly lean, I mean I have visible abs.


----------



## the other half (Jan 10, 2008)

hey longtime no posts, good to see that you are still hitting it hard.
hopefully all the muscles have healed and you can kick some ass in the new year.

just one quick question, what are abs?  i havent seem mine for along time.


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 10, 2008)

ha, that's funny, I havn't worked mine in a long time.  And when i say visible.....i mean you have to look close.


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 10, 2008)

*1-10*

*Bench Day - 3rd week*

Regular Ass Bench Press - 215 - 2x8 

*Accessory work:*

Incline Barbell Press - 155 - 3x10,8,7
Db Military's 50's - 3x10,8,8
Db laterals - 25's - 3x10
Tricep stuff....a bunch of different movements for like...8 total sets of 10-15 reps...trying to figure out what doesn't bug my elbow, and what might help it.

I've been keeping rest between accessory sets to 60 - 90 seconds.

I just bought these and they're cool.

Elite Fitness Systems


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 11, 2008)

*1-11*

Underhand Grip Chins - BW - 4x6 
Did these in between my warm-ups for my Deads.

Deadlifts - 
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x2
300 - 2x8

These are NOT the drop and bounce reps either.  I deweight the bitch between each rep....it's more like 2 sets of 8 singles.

Good Mornings - 115 - 2x10 (lighted up cause I'm a puss who was tired from those deadlifts)

Wide-grip Lat pulldowns
155 - 2x10
165 - 2x8,7

Seated Rows - 155 - 3x10
Rear Delt Machine - 105 - 3x12

Bicep shit - 6x10


----------



## the other half (Jan 12, 2008)

still a pretty good workout for not being 100% yet. keep it up


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, slowly climbing back up.  I started doing some cardio in there, i never really mention it though because I hate it.


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 15, 2008)

*1-14*

Back Squats: Warm-ups, then 265x2x8
Single Leg Leg-Press - 215 - 2x10
Seated Leg Curls - 155 - 3x12
Wide Grip Seated Rows - 160 - 3x10
Close Grip Pulldowns - 165 - 3x8


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

great numbers on the squats. so do you have a leg that is stronger than the other when you do the single leg press? i can always do more with my left leg.


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> great numbers on the squats. so do you have a leg that is stronger than the other when you do the single leg press? i can always do more with my left leg.



yeah, I noticed my left leg is little stronger than my right when I started these, however I always keep the weight the same for both.  I don't need any imbalances.


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 18, 2008)

*1-17*

Bench Day

Flat Barbell Bench Press With Regular Grip On A Regular Barbell On a Regular Bench On A Regular Thursday In a Not So Regular Gym........ok.
worked up to 230 - 3x6

Incline BB Press - 165
DB Military Press - ??  (hardly any of the weights have a number on them....piece of shit rubber coated Troy weights) - 3x8
DB Laterals - 25's - 3x10
Fat V-bar Pressdowns - worked up to like 85 lbs. and then dropped sets for a total of 6 sets of 8-12 reps.


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

regular is good-for somethings i guess-

good bench, ya beat me by a couple of pounds. dam


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 21, 2008)

*1-18-07*

Deadlift Day

Underhand Chin-ups - BW - 3x8
Conv. Deads
135x5
185x5
225x3
275x3
320 - 2x6

Good Mornings - 135 - 3x8
Wide Grip Lat-pulls - 165 - 3x10
Seated Rows - 165 - 3x10-12


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

was your back tired after the deads then goodmornigs?


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 22, 2008)

the other half said:


> was your back tired after the deads then goodmornigs?



My Lowerback was pretty tired out.  It's usually why I ditch Bent over rows for seated rows.....too much stress on the lower back all in one session.  I always loved those chest supported rows just for this purpose, but the gym I'm at doesn't have one.

I need to stop back in and check out you and your wife's journal's, how's progress?


----------



## the other half (Jan 22, 2008)

going pretty good. we are back to a regular program, no more full body w/o's.

this week might be a little slow, katt got a little stinger in the neck while snowboarding last weekend.

but we have our 10th anniversary this year, so we will be hitting it pretty good for the next 5 months.


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 24, 2008)

*1/23/08*

I missed Monday's workout due to car issues.  And tuesday's I had plans with the wife.  So I had to double up Monday with Wednesday.

Anyhow....

Back Squats
135x5
155x5
185x5
225x3
245x2
275-2x5
315x1

Close Stance Pause Squats - (Paused for 3-4 count in the hold) 225 - 2x8

Bench Press
Barx12
135x5
155x5
185x5
205x3
235-2x5
185x8

Bent Over BB Rows
105 x 10
135 - 4x10,10,10,8

Rear Delt Machine - 105?? - 4x12 Last set was a drop set with static holds.

I'm
Out.


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 27, 2008)

*1-25-08*

Chin-ups - BW - 4x8,8,7,6
Bent-over BB rows
135 - 2x10
155 - 2x8

WG Lat-Pulls - 165 - 4x8
CG Seated Rows - 145 - 4x10
DB Curls - 3x12
Hammer Curls - 2x10


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 27, 2008)

*1/26/08*

Front Squats
95x8
135x5
155x5
185x5
205x3
225x3
(Belt)
245x3
275x1
285x1
305x1

Rack Pulls - Mid Shin Level
135x10
225 - 4x10

Leg Press - 440 - 3x12

Out.


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 29, 2008)

*1/28*

*MG Floor Press:*
barx8
95x8
135x8
155x5
185x3
205x3
225x3
245 - 2x3
255 - 1x2
185 - 1x12,1x10

*Low Incline BB Press:*
135x10
185 - 3x8

*Standing BB Military:*
115 - 3x8

*Db laterals:*
25's or 30's - 3x15,12,12

*WG Tricep Pressdowns S/S Skull Crushers* - 3x10-12 each

Note:  I fucked around with DB fly's in there somewhere, but they were light and not worth mentioning.

I typically can't ever do skullcrushers (or lying tricep barbell extensions...whatever you wanna call them) because they kill my right elbow.  When i used to do these i kept my wrist straight/fixed....however, i noticed when i curl my wrist while doing these the pain is gone....interesting.


----------



## katt (Jan 29, 2008)

What is the MG floor press???

That's crazy that your pain goes away when your wrist is bent.. maybe someone here can shed some knowledge on that one..


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 29, 2008)

katt said:


> What is the MG floor press???
> 
> That's crazy that your pain goes away when your wrist is bent.. maybe someone here can shed some knowledge on that one..



Medium Grip Floor Press.

the grip is just that, a standard grip like i would on a bench.  The Floor Press is one of my favorite movements, here's a link to show you what it is.

Barbell Floor Press

it's a variation press to help with lock out and raw pressing strength on the bench.  I like it because it takes stress off of my shoulders, but still allows to hit the primary movers with a heavy load.  I used a barbell last night, but I really like using Dumbbells more.  

You can use it for Bodybuilding purposes as well, lower the weight a little and bang out higher reps.  I did that at the end of my pressing last night and it works well.

Yeah the wrist thing is different.  when I'm doing extensions I curl the wrist forward, away from my face towards my elbows....i don't know, it's pain free and it seems to help.


----------



## katt (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't seen anyone at our gym do those before.. One thing about these journals.. you learn alot.  Thanks!


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

great numbers on the front squats the other day, thats brutal.
elbow pain seems to be the new fad in the journals lately.
that floor press looks interesting, may have to try that someday.


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> great numbers on the front squats the other day, thats brutal.
> elbow pain seems to be the new fad in the journals lately.
> that floor press looks interesting, may have to try that someday.



Thanks man, I love Front Squats.  I'm convinced if i push hard enough, i can front squat more than I can Back squat.  If anything, it'll just make my back squat stronger as well.


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 30, 2008)

I did kardeeyo this morning, 30 minutes, incline walking on the treadmill:  Incline - 10.5,  speed - 3 mph

I try to do this 3 - 5 times a week.....but lately it's been more like twice a week.

Since this is my journal....and the only people who read it are Otherhalf, and his wife Katt.  I'm gonna rant a little.  I never post my thoughts on diet and cardio.....I enjoy training with weights a lot, and like to hear and share opinions on that kind of stuff.  

However, when it comes to Diet and Cardio.....i don't like the billion's of opinions that go with it.  But, since I'm on my lunch break and got finished early, I'm gonna rant about some things....

- I hate how people worry over the most trivial shit when it comes to diet.  Unless your a physique competitor, or competing in some sport which requires weight classes, why the fuck do people worry about the most minute details instead of just being consistent with the basics??  My diet is boring as hell, but it's cheap and it works.


Protein - Eggs, Egg Whites, Chicken, Turkey, STEAK, some pork, Venison, tuna, Whey Protein Powder.

Carbs - Oats, Brown Rice, Red Potatoes, Veggies

Fats - Peanut Butter, Olive Oil, Fish Oil Caps, Whole regular ass Butter

Lots of Salt, unless I'm trying to drop water weight.

I rarely have a PWO shake....I typically eat dinner, which is some type of meat, with 2 baked red potatoes or some rice, and some veggies.

It blows me away how some people won't eat anything with some saturated fat like red meat or whole eggs, thinking it's the devil, and will give them an instant heart attack and make them obese, then go on about how they load up there PWO shake with dextrose/maltodextrin or skim milk and fruit.......

It also annoys me how whenever a person who is just looking to drop some fat and get into decent shape asks about cardio, everyone says "do HIIT!! it's the best way to do cardio with out losing muscle!!"  ...Bullshit...if that was the case, then why does every single physique competitor and most powerlifters use steady state to drop fat??  Isn't the whole purpose of their respected sport, to retain as much muscle as possible while dropping body fat??  And I swear to god I don't even want to hear it if your gonna say "genetics!! Steroids!!"  If that's your excuse, your an idiot.

_Side note:  Pro bodybuilders are on roids and have great genes...but on top of these things, don't you think they would still use the most effective means to gain muscle and lose fat???  _


HIIT is awesome for conditioning a person.  It's far more effective than Steady State in that aspect.  I used to do it, but then i realized i'm not in sports anymore, I have no plans to compete in anything right now, and I'm not in a career which requires me to be in top condition.  It's harder on my joints, especially for people who weigh over 200lbs, and especially when you combine it with weight training.   I weight train to get stronger and build up muscle, and I use boring ass steady state cardio (1st thing in the morning on an empty stomach no less....GASP!!) to keep my body fat lower, while keeping as much muscle as possible, and for general health purposes.....and ya know what...it works.  

Just a note, when i say steady state, I don't mean Jogging or running for long periods....i mean shit like power walking, incline walking, stair walking, biking, etc.....Lower intesity activity that doesn't require the body to burn glucose as the sole fuel source.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 1, 2008)

*1/31*

Chin-ups - BW - 4x9,8,8,6
Bent-Over BB Rows - 135-2x12, 155-2x10,8
WG Lat Pulls - 165 - 4x8, Lat set was a drop set for a bunch or reps.
CG Seated Rows -?? - 3-4 x 10-12
Rear Delt Machine - 120 - 4x12
BB curls & Hammer Curls - 3x10-12 each


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 2, 2008)

*2/1*

Back Squat
barx8
135x5
185x5
225x3
245x3
275 - 2x5
315 - 2x3

RDL's
135x5
235 - 4x8

Leg Extensions S/S Leg Curls - 3x20


Short workout, but effective.


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice rant LB - I have to comment on the cardio portion.. I do the slow, steady incline, power walk, etc. stuff too.. it works for me, so I don't think I need to change it.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

we both do the fat burning cardio, sometimes i will try to get my heart rate up to the 170 or above range, but no to much any more, last time i was doing alot of that i lost 18 pounds in 8 weeks, but 8 of it was muscle mass.
and as far as eating, life is to short unless like you said, it is your career.

like the leg workout. im really starting to like doing them. i just need to find out how to get the thickness in them when looking at them from the sides.

great pics. nice being able to put a face the the "rants" lol


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 4, 2008)

*2/2/08*

Speed Bench - 185 - 8x3
Incline DB Press - 75's - 4x10
Military Press - 115 - 3x10
DB Laterals - 3x12
Triceps - 5x10


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 7, 2008)

*2/4/08*

Chin-ups - BW - 4x9,9,8,6,rest pause,3 - 2 minute R.I.
Underhand Bent Rows - 140 - 4x12 - 90 sec R.I
CG Pulldowns - ??? - 4x10 - 90sec R.I.
Seated Rope Rows - ??? - 4x12 with static holds - 60 sec. R.I.
Prone Rear-Delt Raises w/ DB - 15's - 4x15 - 60 sec. R.I.
BB Curls - 85-90 - 15x4 - 20 sec. R.I.

Notes:  This was done at my home gym, my lat pull/low row is plate loaded and I don't remember what all i had piled on there for pulldowns and rows.


Man am I a puss with those Prone Rear-Delt Laterals, I like them, but I typically use the rear delt fly machine at the gym mainly because it can be hard to find an open bench to do them on.

I like underhand grip bent over rows.

Seated rope rows are awesome.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 7, 2008)

*2/6/08*

Front Squats
135x5
135x5
155x3
185x3
205x3
225x3
245 - 3x3

Good Mornings - 135 - 3x8
Standing Calve Raises - 185 - 3x15
Captains Chair Abs - 3x10

Notes:  My wife has the flu......and I started to feel a bit rundown after monday, so I'm deloading on this workout, Friday's and Saturday's workouts.

I'm also sleeping on the couch, washing my hands every 5 minutes, disinfecting everything, and staying the fuck away from her!  I'll be damned if I'm getting sick.


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> we both do the fat burning cardio, sometimes i will try to get my heart rate up to the 170 or above range, but no to much any more, last time i was doing alot of that i lost 18 pounds in 8 weeks, but 8 of it was muscle mass.
> and as far as eating, life is to short unless like you said, it is your career.
> 
> *Yeah, it's good that people are trying to eat right and workout more, but some people get a little too wrapped up in the minor rather than the major.*
> ...


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

still hittin the gym.?


----------

